# Mouse cages



## cookiemistress (Aug 27, 2011)

Can anyone give me a list of good cages for mice?
It's been soo long since i had mice - roughly 3ish years and i had 2 girls in a savic cambridge.


----------



## Batesy05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi I don't really know any names of any tanks I've just got a 2ft fish tank they've got lots of stuff to play with and they seem to be happy and contented with that, all I really suggest is to handle them every day


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The sticky above your post should have everything you need to know:
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78


----------

